

 Can anyone create an app like this? - lifelist
http://www.timstravelog.com/lifelist/

======
graiz
Cool idea. I'd give it a shot. I do my own 6 month goals and bucket lists but
it's a great idea to think even broader. I like how some of your items have
rich expanded options. Even without all those widgets it could be cool.

There's an obvious social aspect of crossing off personal accomplishments and
getting your friends to help and cheer you on.

~~~
lifelist
Just to be clear, its not mine. I am looking for something like this for
myself. I currently only use a txt file but I am looking for something more
dynamic and simple looking like this.

------
coffeecheque
Looks like Tim has either forgotten about the list, or he's dead...

Last Updated: 08/27/2009

------
lifelist
or atleast an editable html I can use for my personal use? I am not a
programmer so I can't help myself.

~~~
aw3c2
Save the page, open it in a good text editor (eg jEdit) and see how easy it
is.

